# Nissan outboard mechanic?



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Anybody know anyone that can work on Nissan outboard motors? I have a 1991 40hp that hasn't been run in several years and we can't seem to get it started. Thanks.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Marine Products worked on mine a few years ago.


----------

